# Revo discount?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is Revo or Forge offering any discounts on their tuning product for the TT forum members?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Vlas,
Dunno, guess we need to pin down Kop and find out what he was paying. Russell was in the mood for cash on sunday.


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

I am sorry but no discounts are available on the Revo product range, but as you know, depending on what and how much you are buying we will always try to do something for you on Forge products


----------

